# Let's see your recurves



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thought I haven't done this in a while so why not.

Let's see what your shooting.

1991 Sky - Sky Hawk with 47# limbs packed in my home made case.









Top to Bottom:
Grandfathers 1969 Bear Grizzly 56" 50# @ 28"
2009 Zona Custom 60" 51# @ 27.5"
1991 Sky - Sky Hawk 60" 47# @ 27.5" (have a set of 56# limbs as well)
2007 PSE Buck Eye 54" 20# @ 24" (Erin's)
2011 Zona Custom 56" 25# @ 24" (Erins)


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

60" RER t/d static recurve, 50#@28". Bocote riser and limb veneers, bamboo cores, antler nocks


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Sky TDX 15" aluminum riser with 45# Black Max shorts. I have a set of Samick Universal 40# mediums for it due in any day now


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I also have a '72 58" Bear Grizzly,[email protected], 2 58" Shakespeare Necedah's(50# & 55#), 54" Shakespeare Super Necedah, [email protected], 50" Shakespeare Cascade, [email protected], 54" Browning Nomad & 54" Nomad I(56# & 38#), 56" Browning Wasp,50#@28", 19" TradTech Pinnacle II riser with 50# TT longbow limbs and 55# TT recurve limbs, 64" '55 Bear Polar semi-recurve, [email protected], 62" '59 Bear Grizzly,[email protected]", 66" Stotler Gamegetter longbow,[email protected], and my gf's 2 recurves....a 54" Browning Monarch,[email protected] and a 52" Shakespeare Sierra,[email protected] And a PSE Kingfisher recurve with an AMS retriever(my bowfishing rig)


----------



## tichound (Mar 3, 2008)

17" TT Titan & WW Ex Power Limbs.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

1971 Kodiak Magnum and Fox Archery High Sierra


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

The Alaskan has gone to a new home. The rest are in order of my signature.


----------



## jaredboy (May 1, 2012)

First ever (to my knowledge) take down riser custom made by Andy Bezaleel w/ tradtech blackmax limbs (for now til I save up for custom limbs!)

The picture does not do it justice. I inquired if he makes take down risers which he hadn't but was intrigued to get into them.
He did an amazing job with it. His craftsmanship is remarkable and highly recommended!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Blacktail Elite.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

55" Atilla Archery U-Finish #60 @33"

Finished with a cottonmouth skin, blue rit dye, butchers twine, and cotton bike tape.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Hoyt Rambo compound riser with SKY j.o.a.d. medalist limbs that happened to have the same camo. ~ 63" 45#@28" Shoots great!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

nice blacktail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

here are the recurves! sage 45#, focus(?)28# and a Toth 35#


----------



## tradshooter ed (Dec 18, 2011)

C:\Users\McClelland\Desktop\new fb pics\eddie pics\100_0597.JPG

archerytalk wont let me upload it here is link


----------



## jaredboy (May 1, 2012)

tradshooter ed said:


> C:\Users\McClelland\Desktop\new fb pics\eddie pics\100_0597.JPG
> 
> archerytalk wont let me upload it here is link


great! all we need to do is remotely access your pc and we can view the pic on your desktop!

just teasing. Try an free image upload site like http://www.postimage.org/ or photobucket.com and upload that bad boy


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Just a good honest old 72# Browning Fury II. She's killed a couple of deer, and won 3rd place in a 3D shoot. Don't shoot her much anymore, because I've gone to the long bow, but I still fling a few dozen from it about once a month or so.


----------



## tradshooter ed (Dec 18, 2011)

http://postimage.org/image/85gmj2fy5/

idk if this is how you do it but here is pic of my widow


----------



## wtpops (Sep 18, 2005)

Black Widow PSA V 62" 56# @ 31" 

Morrison ILF 17" riser, Border HEX-6 H BB2 longs, makes a 64" 55# @ 31"


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

*My Blackbrook TDRC*

This is my Blackbrook take down carbon recurve, best bow i've ever handled or shot.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Black Swan 58" Hybrid


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Bigjono said:


> This is my Blackbrook take down carbon recurve, best bow i've ever handled or shot.



Thats maybe the best looking riser ive ever seen, nice!


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

file://localhost/Users/carty/Pictures/Photo%20Booth/Photo%20on%202012-10-28%20at%2012.52.jpg


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

From top to bottom in above photo: Ben Pearson Pinto, AMACO Cheetah Supreme, Damon-Howatt Monterey, Wing White Wing, Wing Presentation, Bear Temujin. All between 66" and 70"; all also 31-33#.


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

P.S: Somebody trade me a vintage Bear sight plate (no sight) for the vintage plate with movable sight mechanism (works fine up and down but no actual sight) on that Temujin. Or sell me the vintage hooded sight that came with the set-up I've now got. 1969 model. I await your PM. Ooops. Wrong forum.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

ArcherFletch said:


> Thats maybe the best looking riser ive ever seen, nice!


It is a work of art for sure and stunningly quick. IMHO Andy Soars Blackbrook bows are the best custom flatbows and recurves available today.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

omega, titan w/ TT carbon/woods, Hunterbow, bear kodiak


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Silvertip TD and Wes Wallace one piece.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Should have strung that Omega...they have such a beautiful shape.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Nokhead said:


> Should have strung that Omega...they have such a beautiful shape.


didnt have a string when I took the picture. great bow, loved it for 3d this summer


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

sawtoothscream said:


> omega, titan w/ TT carbon/woods, Hunterbow, bear kodiak


How about some info and maybe some close-up pic's of that Hunterbow? And the Kodiak is sweet! I can hear it screaming, "Bear leathertop spring-arm quiver!!!"


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JimPic said:


> How about some info and maybe some close-up pic's of that Hunterbow? And the Kodiak is sweet! I can hear it screaming, "Bear leathertop spring-arm quiver!!!"


Hunterbow is made by a guy on tradgang called Idaho curt. think he said he has been building for about 16yrs and he sells some awsome veneers. its a 3 piece hybrid and such a nice shooter. mine is walnut and bocote for the riser and yew and bocote for the limbs with kudu limb tips. 47# @ 26 so around 50# at my draw and so so smooth. speed wise its seems jsut as fast as most hybrids I have tried except for the omega which is just a beast of a bow. also that kodiak is a sweet shooter, my grand pa gave it to me a fews yrs ago since he doesnt bow hunt anymore, the grip is amazing and the bows a straight up tack driver. love it


























heres apic of it next to teh hitman pass arround longbow, which is also a amazing bow


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

sawtoothscream said:


> Hunterbow is made by a guy on tradgang called Idaho curt. think he said he has been building for about 16yrs and he sells some awsome veneers. its a 3 piece hybrid and such a nice shooter. mine is walnut and bocote for the riser and yew and bocote for the limbs with kudu limb tips. 47# @ 26 so around 50# at my draw and so so smooth. speed wise its seems jsut as fast as most hybrids I have tried except for the omega which is just a beast of a bow. also that kodiak is a sweet shooter, my grand pa gave it to me a fews yrs ago since he doesnt bow hunt anymore, the grip is amazing and the bows a straight up tack driver. love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful...:thumbs_up


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

That's really nice, Saw. I'm not much into 3-pc longbows, but that one caught my eye....very nice


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, I liked how the limbs connect and it kind of give it that one piece look and flows nice. the guy is awsome to work with as well, very friendly


----------



## custombowyer (Feb 2, 2013)

I have from top: Golden Eagle Competiton Bow from the early 60s with a second pair of Proline S limbs. The Royal Caldonian, custom built. Then 2 Black Widow Bows built for William Hill in 1958 serial #894 and #918. These two bows have not seen a string in over 47 years. They have been in a closet..... POSSIBLY AVAILABLE FOR SALE.....


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Hoyt 21" Excel in Blackout with medium 35# Black Max carbon limbs.
Not super fancy, but a quality bow !!!

Shooting off the shelf - yep, you can do that with an Excel !


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Just completed the final tune/tweaking, 20y group.


----------



## dabprice (Sep 6, 2011)

Chastain Wapiti 60" 47# Cocobolo riser. Bow is blazing fast and smooth drawing.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Dale Dye 62", 56#@28". Cocobolo with a snakewood stripe, elm limbs with snakewood tips.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Easykeeper said:


> Dale Dye 62", 56#@28". Cocobolo with a snakewood stripe, elm limbs with snakewood tips.


Now that's just wrong. Are you stockpiling all the beautiful bows in Minnesota? Glad I live in Illinois ;-)


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Mishmash of bows. 2-Tice and Watts on top, then 2 Kodiaks, then 2 Howatts, Hotyt Buffalo, then my ILFs, an old BP longbow and several grandkids' bows (Bear KH, Browning, BP, Little Bear).


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

DAS 21" riser medium limbs

View attachment 1584833


Twins...sort of.
View attachment 1584835


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Fine here is what some people call a recurve. Excuse my horrid form, just look at the bow.


----------

